# Big vase



## barry richardson (Nov 5, 2019)

Made from a salvaged Sissoo trunk section. In hindsight wish there wasn't so much sapwood, kinda confuses the view of the carving, main carving done with a Kutzall disc and angle grinder. Full disclosure, I hollowed through both ends and plugged the bottom, 16.5" tall, comments and critiques always welcome...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 19 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## clarkhus (Nov 5, 2019)

Beautiful work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Nov 5, 2019)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 5, 2019)

Barry, that’s fantastic! Another great example of your artistic talents and skill!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Nov 5, 2019)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Nov 5, 2019)

That's beautiful Barry, and I personally like the contrasting colors!

Quick question....is hollowing through the piece and plugging the bottom done as a means to remove the pith and reduce the potential for cracking?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 5, 2019)

I like it. I don't mind that much sapwood on this piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 5, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> That's beautiful Barry, and I personally like the contrasting colors!
> 
> Quick question....is hollowing through the piece and plugging the bottom done as a means to remove the pith and reduce the potential for cracking?


Thanks Steve, the main reason I hollowed through the bottom is I couldn't reach all the inside for hollowing from one direction. But it is also nice to have the pith removed for stability. I usually leave the pith in the bottom though, for the rustic stuff I turn ,a few cracks usually develop, but it just adds to the look....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Maverick (Nov 5, 2019)

Very nice Barry. I think the carving works with the grain pattern very nicely.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Nov 5, 2019)

You’re right the sapwood ruins it.....send it to me, I’ll make proper use of it. 

GORGEOUS!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 5, 2019)

Too cool, Barry. I really like the color contrast. 

When you carve this stuff do you ever leave it on the lathe and use the indexing?


----------



## trc65 (Nov 5, 2019)

That's great! Love the contrasting color, and the carving enhances that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 5, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Too cool, Barry. I really like the color contrast.
> 
> When you carve this stuff do you ever leave it on the lathe and use the indexing?


Yes indeed, the lathe makes a great "jawhorse" those ribbony shapes I make out of plywood I hold between centers on the lathe for carving too, works like a champ!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 5, 2019)

I love those ribbony things.


----------



## phinds (Nov 5, 2019)

Beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 5, 2019)

Museum quality! Wow! Beautimus! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Nov 5, 2019)

wow, yea... what everyone else said.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 5, 2019)

Absolutely outstanding to say the least.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 6, 2019)

Barry your work and insight always blows my mind. Everything I have seen just amazes me.

⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 6, 2019)

That a gorgeous piece Barry! I think the sapwood adds to it, gives it a dimensional look it wouldn't otherwise have. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 6, 2019)

I don't agree with you on the sapwood - I think it enhances the piece. I'm a guy of details, and I gotta say that arched transition at the top between the turning and the carving is so crisp it makes me all jiggly. A beautiful piece worthy of top-shelf!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 6, 2019)

Really nice work. You sure figure things out. I don't mind the sap wood, the whole piece really works.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Nov 6, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Made from a salvaged Sissoo trunk section. In hindsight wish there wasn't so much sapwood, kinda confuses the view of the carving, main carving done with a Kutzall disc and angle grinder. Full disclosure, I hollowed through both ends and plugged the bottom, 16.5" tall, comments and critiques always welcome... View attachment 173794


That’s beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 6, 2019)

Sweet work Barry, killer execution!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 6, 2019)

I've said it before and I'll say it again!! I love when my names gets so many great compliments!! Well done Barry!! <---- see

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## David Hill (Nov 7, 2019)

I'm amazed! Beautiful piece.
The contrast really works for me.
Someday when I grow up---I want to make something like this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 8, 2019)

David Hill said:


> Someday when I grow up---I want to make something like this.



@Tony you are not alone my friend!


----------

